# Lingerie Event FOTD AND edited with event photos :)



## SonRisa (Dec 30, 2005)

We get to wear color to work today!!!!! I'm SOOOOOOO excited. It just has to be pastel colored lingerie. Ever the pink fiend, I'm wearing baby pink 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




















Face: Strobe cream all over, NW20 concealer under eyes and Medium Dark Blot Powder on "T" zone.

Eyes: Canton Candy all over as base. Loungewear in crease with 224 brush, Taupless and Pink Opal on Browbone with 216 brush, Carbon in crease with 219 brush (and no 224 no blend it up this time, just the 219). Pink Opal on lid with 236 brush and Water Based mixing medium. Loungewear on the outer lid with 224 brush and Carbon on outer lid with 219 brush. Black Track fluidline as top liner with 210 brush. Sunday Best in tearduct area. All Black Fibre Rich mascara and #20 lashes. Bottom liner is Engraved and carbon on waterline and Loungewear and Engraved underneath lower lashes with 219 brush. Zoomblack on bottom lashes.

Cheeks: Loungewear with 187 brush and Petticoat with 187 brush over it. Refined Golden to contour with 168 brush. Pink Opal on apples and as highlight with 225 brush.

Lips: (I'm gonna change them to Lingerie once I get to work) Slightly Off! l/l, B-Cup lipstick and Heartthrob lipglass.













and for Stacey . . . I made your cousin take pictures with me


----------



## Spam.n.Rice (Dec 30, 2005)

omg you look awesome!


----------



## Julie (Dec 30, 2005)

Wow, you look really gorgeous! I wish I had your makeup skills. I love your hair it lays perfect and has just the right amount of soft curls.


----------



## mpicky (Dec 30, 2005)

Looks really good!


----------



## midnightlouise (Dec 30, 2005)

That is sooooooo beautiful! You look gorgeous, and I LOVE how you used Carbon in the crease.  That was a stroke of genius!


----------



## prppygrl69 (Dec 30, 2005)

wow beautiful,this is my absolute fav look on you it looks so friggin hot on you i love it


----------



## User20 (Dec 30, 2005)

That's hot! and the lashes, they must be illegal lol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 - love the look


----------



## BlahWah (Dec 30, 2005)

Stunning look!


----------



## JJones (Dec 30, 2005)

oh wow!


----------



## blueyedlady87 (Dec 30, 2005)

Oh my gawd, this is so hot! I wish I could do that! Hehe, maybe someday. Is Loungewear a shadow or pigment? I haven't heard of it. And it's not with lingerie is it?


----------



## hinna (Dec 30, 2005)

You are stunning, and i adore this look


----------



## Cleopatra (Dec 30, 2005)

Oh my!!! The way you applied the eyeshadow is amazing.

Tutorial please


----------



## blueyedlady87 (Dec 30, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Cleopatra* 
_Tutorial please 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Oooo, I second that!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I would buy those colors if I could see how it was done.


----------



## legaleagle (Dec 30, 2005)

You look gorgeous!


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Dec 30, 2005)

Too perfect, i love the eyes!!


----------



## FacesbyNiki (Dec 30, 2005)

OH MY GOODNESS!!!

I am so loving this one!!!!


----------



## panties (Dec 30, 2005)

i love the look and i love your hair too


----------



## pushhupsindrag (Dec 30, 2005)

you are so pretty! i love it.


----------



## aquarius11 (Dec 30, 2005)

Risa, you have such amazing makeup application skills.  Not only that, but your creativity is unbelievable and the placement of colors is perfection.  Have you thought about doing professional makeup, like for movies and models, Hollywood stuff.  You are really THAT good!!


----------



## SonRisa (Dec 31, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *barbie_doll_713* 
_Oh my gawd, this is so hot! I wish I could do that! Hehe, maybe someday. Is Loungewear a shadow or pigment? I haven't heard of it. And it's not with lingerie is it?_

 
it's in the quad, but I'm a dummy and wrote the wrong one. Loungewear is the blue. I used the pink which is titillate.


----------



## veilchen (Dec 31, 2005)

So beautiful!


----------



## Stylishchica319 (Dec 31, 2005)

That is just smokin'!


----------



## prppygrl69 (Dec 31, 2005)

sorry to comment again lol,but i cant stop looking at it,so beautiful,you are a georgous woman,the make up is beautiful,and like the other pics too!


----------



## Miss Pumpkin (Dec 31, 2005)

This is one of my fave looks on you EVER and that's saying a lot because I fucking love them all!

I swear one day I'm flying to San Fran all the way from Europe just so you can do my makeup.


----------



## Luxurious (Dec 31, 2005)

nice...


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (Dec 31, 2005)

Small but huge request:  if you ever get freetime, can you do a tutorial for that? I'd really looove to know how to do it step by step, i love trying new things and that looks gorgeous!


----------



## SonRisa (Dec 31, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Pixie04* 
_Small but huge request:  if you ever get freetime, can you do a tutorial for that? I'd really looove to know how to do it step by step, i love trying new things and that looks gorgeous!_

 
When I list what I used, I do it in the order I put it on. I doubt I'll ever make a tutorial to be honest because not only are they a pain in the ass to make, all people end up doing is copying the look exactly, rather than learning from the placement of things. And even then, you can learn about the placement of things from looking at the finished product and reading the order in which things were applied. 

For instance, this fotd is exactly they same as these:
























The only difference is that I used different colors . . . See what I mean?


----------



## KJam (Dec 31, 2005)

Beautiful - this may be my favorite of all time! You look so beautiful in pinks!


----------



## mel0622 (Dec 31, 2005)

thats pretty! how was the event, i wanted to go to mine here in vegas but i hate crowds. the MA said there was gonna be a dj, dancers, etc there. that woulda been cool to see...


----------



## kimmy (Dec 31, 2005)

damn, risa, you look hella beautiful 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 this is my favourite look of yours


----------



## 2_pink (Dec 31, 2005)

Now you got me thinking of the quad, i wasnt too impressed at first when i swatched it on my hand. I may have to go check it out again.


----------



## Eye<3Colour (Dec 31, 2005)

im in love


----------



## msthrope (Dec 31, 2005)

what's the 216 brush?


----------



## sbetsy (Dec 31, 2005)

Absolutely beautiful, as usual. There is another woman in one of the pictures whose makeup is also positively stunning. She's on the far left in the second one from the bottom. I love the angles she creates with the shadows. Glad you guys got to wear color to work! Fun!

Also:
In your response to the tutorial request you did an amazing job showing how the use of color can change the look entirely, even when shadow placement is held constant. Seeing the various looks provides so much information! Thank you. I am in love with the first picture in your reply - the gold and teal look. Inspiring!


----------



## Midgard (Dec 31, 2005)

That's so stunning! Love it!


----------



## insanebeauty27 (Dec 31, 2005)

Your makeup is amazing and you are so hot!  Wanna go makeout?  lol jk


----------



## SonRisa (Dec 31, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *insanebeauty27* 
_Your makeup is amazing and you are so hot!  Wanna go makeout?  lol jk_

 
omg that's soooooooooo weird that you said that. I'll explain why. One of the girls in the pictures, Alicia (REAL blue eyes, looks like a doll) says that randomly to us when we come in for work and she likes our makeup or something. And we have this little labeling machine so we can label our brushes with our names. So, yesterday there was a Fix + in the room with a label stuck to it that said "Wanna make out?!?!?"
I was like "Who the hell put this here?" Alicia. See, about 75% of my counter is new, not new to MAC, but they all transfered in. And we don't really "know" each other yet. SO yea, it was just random you said that. Am I just completely out of the loop . . . is that "saying" from a tv show or a celebrity or something?


----------



## User34 (Dec 31, 2005)

you really make me want to buy the whole collection! Always beautiful make-up =)


----------



## Eemaan (Dec 31, 2005)

SonRisa that is just a work of art woman! what blending technique to you use when you 'blend up' is it just back and forth upwards as opposes to sideways? Hope you know what i mean!


----------



## SonRisa (Dec 31, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Philosopher* 
_SonRisa that is just a work of art woman! what blending technique to you use when you 'blend up' is it just back and forth upwards as opposes to sideways? Hope you know what i mean!_

 

you mean like a windshield wiper? If so, yea. From the outer to inner eye (in the crease) and back and forth using less pressure as I move upwards.


----------



## user4 (Dec 31, 2005)

WOW!!! that is ALL i have to say!


----------



## Coco_Hailey (Dec 31, 2005)

I wish I had a little sonrisa in my traincase...


----------



## happy*phantom (Dec 31, 2005)

gr8!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 72Cosmo (Dec 31, 2005)

WOW, you look amazing!! If our family ever goes to SF I'm going to look you up so you can do my makeup. This look is one of your best.


----------



## shygirl (Dec 31, 2005)

*There are NO words...*

You look absolutely stunning! *picks jaw back up*


----------



## Hikaru-chan (Dec 31, 2005)

That look is amazing on you especially the eyes.


----------



## BuyMeLipGloss (Dec 31, 2005)

wowww you and your coworkers are stunning!


----------



## FacesbyNiki (Dec 31, 2005)

Ha! You and your coworkers having fun.


----------



## caRpediEm17 (Dec 31, 2005)

first let me say i absolutely LOVE your makeup and technique, and juSs everything! you look gorgeous! in the second two pics, they girl with the blue eyes, what is she wearing? your look and hers i am pretty much in love with! great job! keep doing what youre doing!


----------



## clayzgurl04 (Dec 31, 2005)

Omg Awesome!


----------



## aziajs (Dec 31, 2005)

This is really nice.  I wish I could pull of Petticoat like you do.  I love your eyes in these pics.  So dramatic, so sexy.


----------



## peridot_99 (Dec 31, 2005)

OMG! You're lashes! Please say they are false! If not damn I'm getting me some fibre rich mascara lol.

Do you have any application secrets, on how you make them so long and perfect?


----------



## stacey (Jan 1, 2006)

HOLY SH*T YOU LOOK HOT RISA!

haha and thanks for taking pics with my cuz! shes a dork! I LOVE HER!


----------



## banana (Jan 1, 2006)

That event looks like it would have been a lot of fun.  You and your friends look so hot.  I also love the look of your friend wearing the big beads on her neck.


----------



## kiluna (Jan 1, 2006)

stunning ... the make up and you  8)


----------



## Bianca (Jan 1, 2006)

I totally love the pink look, it's amazing!


----------



## Rowan (Jan 1, 2006)

I love it when you post your faces.  You look beautiful, & so do the other women in the pics!  Your other looks you posted are very cool, too.  I know what you mean - even w/o a tutorial, I have learned something from your pics about where to place color.  It's encouraged me to get out my makeup rut and try new things.


----------



## TINYd313 (Jan 1, 2006)

Beautiful!!!!  Your looks are always amazing!


----------



## I_Love_Buffy (Jan 2, 2006)

you look stunning!! do you mind if i ask what are the colors that the girl (tanned girl in the 4th pic) standing on your left used? I love her cheek and the lips!! Thanks!


----------



## makikay (Jan 2, 2006)

Wow! You look stunning, as always


----------



## Viva_la_MAC_Girl (Jan 2, 2006)

Awesome...! Wicked talent!!


----------



## aziajs (Jan 2, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SonRisa* 
_When I list what I used, I do it in the order I put it on. I doubt I'll ever make a tutorial to be honest because not only are they a pain in the ass to make, all people end up doing is copying the look exactly, rather than learning from the placement of things. And even then, you can learn about the placement of things from looking at the finished product and reading the order in which things were applied. _

 
I would actually love it if you did a tutorial that shows how to place your shadows and your brushes.  You gave someone the suggestion that she should break up the shimmer shadows with a matte color in the crease.  I wouldn't have known to do that or that the matte color should go in the crease as opposed to all over the lid or at the lashline or whatever.


----------



## SonRisa (Jan 3, 2006)

Sorry hun but it's not gonna happen. I don't really have too much freetime as it is on top of the fact that I don't believe in tutorials. You can learn just as much if not more by asking questions. The only way to truly learn is to just do it and by watching people. You can't watch people through photos. . .unless a photo is taken every 10 seconds and its like a flipbook or something. Just as I said above, if you look at the finished photo and read what brush was used to place which color, where - you'll learn just as much as if I did what you consider to be a tutorial.



			
				aziajs said:
			
		

> Quote:
> 
> Originally Posted by *SonRisa*
> _When I list what I used, I do it in the order I put it on. I doubt I'll ever make a tutorial to be honest because not only are they a pain in the ass to make, all people end up doing is copying the look exactly, rather than learning from the placement of things. And even then, you can learn about the placement of things from looking at the finished product and reading the order in which things were applied.
> ...


----------



## jess98765 (Jan 3, 2006)

way too gorgeous! i'm loving your e/s application! so beautifully done


----------



## Beautiful1 (Jan 3, 2006)

Hot! Hot! Hot!


----------



## SonRisa (Jan 3, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *peridot_99* 
_OMG! You're lashes! Please say they are false! If not damn I'm getting me some fibre rich mascara lol.

Do you have any application secrets, on how you make them so long and perfect?_

 

Yea, I said I have #20's on (half lashes) so the ends are fake. But I love fibre rich. Umm, mascara techniques? I just wiggle the wand back and forth from the root of the lash up after running in down the back side of the lashes while wiggling it. Does that make sense?


----------



## missdiorable (Jan 3, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SonRisa* 
_omg that's soooooooooo weird that you said that. I'll explain why. One of the girls in the pictures, Alicia (REAL blue eyes, looks like a doll) says that randomly to us when we come in for work and she likes our makeup or something. And we have this little labeling machine so we can label our brushes with our names. So, yesterday there was a Fix + in the room with a label stuck to it that said "Wanna make out?!?!?"
I was like "Who the hell put this here?" Alicia. See, about 75% of my counter is new, not new to MAC, but they all transfered in. And we don't really "know" each other yet. SO yea, it was just random you said that. Am I just completely out of the loop . . . is that "saying" from a tv show or a celebrity or something?_

 

i think wanna make out is a saying i have no clue where it started from my friends say that to other people haha. but great job the on the make-up. you always do great & i understand why you wont do a tutorial. i just experiment in my free time & i get better each and every time. & im going out this weekend to get brushes from sephora so i can actually blend really good. this one brush i have its cheap & it doesnt cut out for what im looking for. but if i ever come to cali for a special event im coming to your counter so you can do mines. haha.... what do you use on your eyebrows?


----------



## NJDes (Jan 3, 2006)

You look stunning. Everyone looks so pretty.


----------



## hazelinsight (Jan 3, 2006)

ur amazing as always. Lovin all the pics too!!


----------



## depecher (Jan 3, 2006)

SonRisa, why do you start in the crease?


----------



## SonRisa (Jan 4, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *depecher* 
_SonRisa, why do you start in the crease?_

 
because it defines the eye and gives you a guideline in terms of where to place the other shadows.


----------



## depecher (Jan 4, 2006)

Thank you for your response. I will try doing it your way tomorrow. =) I had problems with the crease today. ha ha!


----------



## jesse (Jan 4, 2006)

Your blending is superb!!!!  The girl in the second last picture on the left hand side ...her make up is gorgeous, plus the tanned girl in the fourth picture down her make up is also done beautifully.... I wish I had that  tan.


----------



## amethystangel (Jan 4, 2006)

Are those lashes real? You look like a doll!


----------



## coy (Mar 5, 2006)

I've never thought to use carbon in the crease, I always thought it was to dark for me but you have created a VERY dramatic and beautiful look,  if I ever make it to Hollywood, I am taking you with me!


----------



## macluver909 (Mar 5, 2006)

love these colors, fab' job on blending as well


----------



## Bootyliciousx (Mar 5, 2006)

beautiful = )


----------



## x music is love (Mar 5, 2006)

Gorgeous !!


----------



## Luxurious (Mar 6, 2006)

pretty


----------



## delovely (Mar 7, 2006)

Omg, you are gorgeous!  you look stunning!!!


----------



## delovely (Apr 6, 2007)

this is so hot! I'm going to try to recreate this look, I <33 it


----------



## milamonster (Apr 6, 2007)

super cute!


----------



## This Is Mine (Apr 7, 2007)

I love this look! You look stunning!


----------



## sabn786 (Apr 7, 2007)

girl you look gorgeous!!! this look suits you so well!!


----------



## HayleyVengeance (Apr 7, 2007)

gorgeous


----------



## snowkei (Apr 7, 2007)

oh so so so pretty!love this look so much!


----------



## cindylicious (Apr 7, 2007)

u're so sexy!


----------



## MACATTAK (Apr 8, 2007)

Beautiful look!! Lovin it!


----------



## mslips (Apr 8, 2007)

ive seen yer stuff on myspace and i gotta say yer a damn talented woman!


----------



## c00ki312 (Apr 8, 2007)

you're so beautiful and your mu skills are sooo amazing!
btw in a previous post, you posted a few pics with diff colours, what is the teal-y blue colour on your eye in the first pic? is it teal pig?

TIA!


----------



## makeupxlover (Jul 8, 2007)

omg you have beautiful skin, what do you use?


----------



## circe221 (Jul 8, 2007)

Absolutely stunning!!! Those colors are amazing on you! The cami top you have on is adorable too!


----------



## Dizzyray822 (Jul 8, 2007)

Amazing!  You know.....i really love the pink opal on the cheeks to highlight ....looks gorgeous.   Note to self: Must try that!


----------



## breathless (Jul 9, 2007)

thats hott!


----------



## kishahughes (Jul 9, 2007)

looks gret..like something out of a magazine...


----------

